

Apple should disrupt the camera market with the iPod Touch of cameras  - replicatorblog
http://theonda.org/articles/2009/04/04/apple-should-disrupt-the-camera-market-with-the-ipod-touch-of-cameras

======
replicatorblog
This blog is written by the founder of Tabblo which was acquired by HP a while
back. Some of the most interesting and credible thinking and predicting goes
on here. Definitely check it out.

